# Ulster Viviparous Lizards



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

OK we don't have too much to shout about in Ireland when it comes to reptiles, however, I was out with the camera today to an old stomping ground from a few years back - the whole area is relatively undisturbed - I was delighted to see these little guys sunning themselves....always great to see homegrown herpetofauna thriving...temps today 15 degrees, warming to around 17 degrees - add another 2-3 degrees in a sheltered location and there you have ideal temps for our Irish viviparous lizards....all of the pics (around 140 in total) were taken in a couple of different locations, however, in close proximity to one another - top tip for shooting these guys, if you see one or two and they make a break, sit down, settle in and give them a little time, 5-10 minutes will see them back basking and feeding in the same spot, once they're back ensure your movements are slow and deliberate and you should be able to get a snap or two....keep on herping!!














































And finally...one of a gazillion froglets, it's great to see young animals thriving, it speaks volumes about this particular habitat... :thmbup:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Tony W said:


> OK we don't have too much to shout about in Ireland when it comes to reptiles, however, I was out with the camera today to an old stomping ground from a few years back - the whole area is relatively undisturbed - I was delighted to see these little guys sunning themselves....always great to see homegrown herpetofauna thriving...temps today 15 degrees, warming to around 17 degrees - add another 2-3 degrees in a sheltered location and there you have ideal temps for our Irish viviparous lizards....all of the pics (around 140 in total) were taken in a couple of different locations, however, in close proximity to one another - top tip for shooting these guys, if you see one or two and they make a break, sit down, settle in and give them a little time, 5-10 minutes will see them back basking and feeding in the same spot, once they're back ensure your movements are slow and deliberate and you should be able to get a snap or two....keep on herping!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Great pictures mate! some really nice colours on them aswell 

Thanks

James


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic, the 3rd pic down is my fav. 


Paul.


----------

